# duel citizenship- canada and UK



## claireharrison (Apr 28, 2010)

I have duel citizenship in Canada and the UK. Is it easier to travel to Australia on a UK passport than it is on a Canadian passport??


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

claireharrison said:


> I have duel citizenship in Canada and the UK. Is it easier to travel to Australia on a UK passport than it is on a Canadian passport??


No difference for arrival but if either country is like Australia where we need to use our Australian passport for leaving/arriving _[ even if we had a passport from another country ]_ , maybe you need to check where you're leaving from.
And then of course you'll need to use the passport that you use for applying for the visa you use.


----------

